# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  آمـــوزش بـــرنـــامــه ریـــزی آســــان

## Hellion

سلام دوستان  :Yahoo (1):  .. برنامه ریزی آســـان شد ... 

نمونه بـــرنامه :


مواد مورد نیاز :
 یک کاغذ a4  و خودکار (ترجیحا چند رنگ واسه تنوع) 

مراحل :
1- اول صفحه را مانند نمونه به دو بخش اختصاصی و عمومی تقسیم میکنید ...
2- نام یکی از دروس اختصاصی را در بخش اختصاصی نوشته ... 
3- جلوی هر درس منابع خودتون واسه اون درس رو بنویسین ..
 (*توجه : منابع به درد بخور رو به کار ببرین و منابعی که بهدرد نمیخورن رو ننویسین .. بهتره منابع به درد نخور رو به کتابخانه ببرید و اونارو با چن کتاب دیگه تعویض کنید..)
4-مراحل مطالعه درس رو همانند نمونه شماره گذاری کنید و بنویسید ... 
5- طرز خلاصه نویسی رو محظ یاد آوری زیر هر درس بنویسید ...(آموزش خلاصه نویسی در پایین صفحه) 
6- طرز مرور را به صورت خلاصه زیر هر درس بنویسید ..(آموزش مرور در پایین صفحه)
7- زیر درس همانند نمونه قسمتی به نام مرور بنویسید و شش عدد مربع جلوش بکشید ...
8- زیر درس فصلایی که میخواین رو بنویسین و واسه هر مرحله مطالعه که نامگذاری کردید یه مربع بکشید (به نمونه توجه کنید ) 

*بعد از گذراندن هر یک از مراحل (مطالعه یا مرور) مربع مربوط به مطالعه یا مرور رو تیک بزنید ... 


توضیحات برنامه ریزی: 

خلاصه نویسی :  
اولن از همینجا بگم که واسه زیست شناسی اصن چیزی به معنی خلاصه نویسی وجود نداره چون خط به خطش مهم هستش .. واسه ادبیات و زبان و دین و زندگی اگر دوست داشتید خود خلاصه نویسی کنید ... 
خوب اما واسه دروس ریاضی و فیزیک حتما خلاصه نویسی رو حین مطالعه انجام بدید به طوریکه بعد از مطالعه با نگاه کردن به خلاصه ها به موضوعات کل پی ببرید (خلاصه نویسی ترجیحا حتما شامل فرمولات مهم باشه /...)
واسه درس شیمی خلاصه نویسی رو بعد از مطالعه و تست زنی انجام بدین ..
برای درس عربی بعد از مطالعه کامل قواعد شروع به خلاصه نویسی کنید ... 

مرور : 
خیلیا با این پروسه مشکل دارن و خوب درکش نمیکنن .. ترجیحا مرورتون حتما شامل مواردی مانند : دوره کردن تست های مارکدار  + خلاصه نویسی  (در نمونه گذاشته شده برنامه مرور برای هر درس نوشته شده )
دفعات مرور :
پس از اولین مطالعه یک مبحث تاریخ مطالعه اون مبحث یا فصل رو جلوی اون مینویسین و دفعات مرور هم به شکل زیر باشه 
اولین مرور : یک روز پس از اولین مطالعه (که تاریخش رو قبلن نوشتید )
دومین مرور : سه روز پس از اولین مطالعه 
سومین مرور : یک هفته بعد از اولین مطالعه
چهارمین مرور : 9 روز پس از اولین مطالعه 
پنجمین مرور : 12 روز پس از اولین مطالعه 
ششمین مرور : 15 ورز پس از مطالعه 
هفتمین و آخرین مرور : یک ماه پس از اولین مطالعه 
توجه : با این دفعات مرور مطالب خوب تو حافظه شما رفته و الان میتونید هر ماه با یک مرور ساده دروس همه رو به یاد بیارید .. (امتحان کردم که میگم )

*در این نوع برنامه ریزی هیچگونه محدودیت زمانی (2 ساعت و سه ساعت و ...) یا روزی (شنبه ویکشنبه و ...) وجود نداره  و لی ترجیحا در هنگام مطالعه ابزار پرتی حواس رو کنار بزارینو کیفیت مطالعتون رو بالا ببرین )

*نمونه رو خودم استفاده کردم پس با توجه به نمونه گذاشته شده واسه خودتون برنامه بریزین .. 

کارهای فرعی : 
مطالعه این بخش کاملا اختیاریست .. این بخش مربوط به برنامه ریزی برای تابستانه و مربوط به درس هایی که تو آزمون ها نیست ولی سوال کنکوری دارن مثلا برای تجربی هایی که به سوم میرن در برنامه آزمون درس هندسه 1 نیست ..


**هر سوالی داشتین بپرسین حتما جواب میدم... مارو از نظرات خودتون بهره مند کنین ... فداتون*

----------


## MajnOOn

فقط مرد و مردونه بگو چقد وقت گذاشتی واسه نوشتن این؟

----------


## sardare azmoon

افرین بالاخره یک نفر پیدا شد یک خورده عقیدش تو برنامه ریزی مثل من باشه
البته من با این همه دوره مخالفم من وقتی مشاوره میدم به بچه ها میگم اولین دورتون یک تا دو روز بعد از اولین مطالعتون باشه و اینکه اصلا حجم تعیین نکنید که مثلا بگید  امروز فلان قدر حجم میخونم بلکه بخونید و تا یاد نگرفتید نرید سراغ مبحث بعدی البته با خلاصه نویسی تو کنکور زیاد موافق نیستم به خصوص در این چند سال اخیر که سوالات مفهومی تر شده و از مباحث فرعی هم سوال میاد

----------


## Hellion

> فقط مرد و مردونه بگو چقد وقت گذاشتی واسه نوشتن این؟


حدود نیم ساعتی میشه .. مشکل در نوشتن نبود مشکل در عکس گرفتن از نمونه بود چون اسکنر نداشتم و کیفیت دوربین بد ولی به هر حال با نورپردازی کاریش کردم عالی بشه  :Yahoo (4):  فدات ...

----------


## Hellion

> افرین الاخره یک نفر پیدا شد یک خورده عقیدش تو برنامه ریزی مثل من باشه
> البته من با این همه دوره مخالفم من وقتی مشاوره میدم به بچه ها میگم اولین دورتون یک تا دو روز بعد از اولین مطالعتون باشه و اینکه اصلا حجم تعیین نکنید که مثلا بگید  امروز فلان قدر حجم میخونم بلکه بخونید و تا یاد نگرفتید نرید سراغ مبحث بعدی البته با خلاصه نویسی تو کنکور زیاد موافق نیستم به خصوص در این چند سال اخیر که سوالات مفهومی تر شده و از مباحث فرعی هم سوال میاد


سلام دوست عزیز .. ممنون از اینکه استقبال کردی .. معمولا ما قدر خلاصه نویسی رو نمیدونیم چرا ؟ چون هم کم مرور میکنیم مطالبو و وقتی که یه خلاصه رو میخونیم تحریک میشیم که درس رو خوب یاد نگرفتیم و مجبوریم بریم از اول بخونیم .. در مورد دفعات مرور من زیاد در مورد منحنی فراموشی مطالعه کردم که خودتون هم میدونید چیه ... مرور ها هر کدام ترجیعا برای کل دروس روز قبل 2 ساعت وقت گذاشته بشه (کاری که من میکردم) که وقت زیادی نمیگیره و ارزش هم داره .. به هر حال من این برنامه رو با مطالعه نوشتم و امیدوارم مورد توجه شما و بقیه قرار داده بشه خودم استفاده کردم نتیجه گرفتم امیدوارم دوستان هم استفاده کنن و نتیجه بگیرن .. ممنون از نکاتی هم که گفتین ..

----------


## RezaKing

دم شما گرم. زحمت کشیدید. 
برنامه ریزی خوب و جالبیه. مخصوصا اون ترفندی که برای رسوب گذاری مطالعات تو مغز هست  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## :Iman1997

برنامه ریزیه خوبیه فقط با دوره مروری کلا مخالفم ! از الان برنامه ریزی واسه یک ماه یا 15 روز یا وقت مشخصی تعیین کردند واقعا اشتباه شاید یه مشکلاتی پیش اومد نشد مرور کرد اصلا واقعا برنامه ریزی واسه 2 روز اینده هم اشتباهه چه برسه اینکه بخوایم بدونیم مرور کیه باشه ! سعی کنید برنامه ریزی یکی دو روزه و انعطاف پذیر انتخاب کنیم که در صورت مشکلی در برنامه ناامید نشیم . بازم هم ممنون بابت وقتی که گذاشتین

----------


## MajnOOn

> برنامه ریزیه خوبیه فقط با دوره مروری کلا مخالفم ! از الان برنامه ریزی واسه یک ماه یا 15 روز یا وقت مشخصی تعیین کردند واقعا اشتباه شاید یه مشکلاتی پیش اومد نشد مرور کرد اصلا واقعا برنامه ریزی واسه 2 روز اینده هم اشتباهه چه برسه اینکه بخوایم بدونیم مرور کیه باشه ! سعی کنید برنامه ریزی یکی دو روزه و انعطاف پذیر انتخاب کنیم که در صورت مشکلی در برنامه ناامید نشیم . بازم هم ممنون بابت وقتی که گذاشتین


من با این حرف خیلی موافقم....بیشتر از 1-2 روز برنامه ریزی وقت تلف کردنه

----------


## Hellion

> برنامه ریزیه خوبیه فقط با دوره مروری کلا مخالفم ! از الان برنامه ریزی واسه یک ماه یا 15 روز یا وقت مشخصی تعیین کردند واقعا اشتباه شاید یه مشکلاتی پیش اومد نشد مرور کرد اصلا واقعا برنامه ریزی واسه 2 روز اینده هم اشتباهه چه برسه اینکه بخوایم بدونیم مرور کیه باشه ! سعی کنید برنامه ریزی یکی دو روزه و انعطاف پذیر انتخاب کنیم که در صورت مشکلی در برنامه ناامید نشیم . بازم هم ممنون بابت وقتی که گذاشتین


معمولا نزدیکای کنکور یه حسی پیدا میشه بین داوطلبا که میگن وای چیزی یادمون نیس بیاین از اول بخونیم شاید با دفعات مرور این حس رفع بشه این یک ... مورد دوم هم معمولا هر دفعه مرور (ما میگیم مرور نه بازخوانی ) حداکثر دو ساعت طول میکشه .. معمولا دوروزه جمع کردن یک درسی کار زیاد جالبی نیس و امکان فراموشیش زیاده .. نمودار زیر رو نگاه کنید به اهمیت مرور پی میبرین :

----------


## RezaKing

> من با این حرف خیلی موافقم....بیشتر از 1-2 روز برنامه ریزی وقت تلف کردنه


ایشون بیشتر منظورشون مطالعه و مرور مستمر به جهت موندن در حافظه بوده احتمالا. (که همینطورم هست)
ولی خب.. بنظر من هر چیزی یسری سختی مخصوص به خودش رو داره دیگه..

----------


## :Iman1997

> معمولا نزدیکای کنکور یه حسی پیدا میشه بین داوطلبا که میگن وای چیزی یادمون نیس بیاین از اول بخونیم شاید با دفعات مرور این حس رفع بشه این یک ... مورد دوم هم معمولا هر دفعه مرور (ما میگیم مرور نه بازخوانی ) حداکثر دو ساعت طول میکشه .. معمولا دوروزه جمع کردن یک درسی کار زیاد جالبی نیس و امکان فراموشیش زیاده .. نمودار زیر رو نگاه کنید به اهمیت مرور پی میبرین :


من منظورم این نبود که کلا مرور نکنیم و بزاریم یه هفته به کنکور در س ها رو مرور کرد ! گفتم که زمان واسه مرور در نظر نگیریم !!! هر چند میدونم تو خیلی از کتاب ها اینو گفته  و واقعا همینطور هست ولی هر کسی با توجه به خودش میتونه تشخیص بده دوره مرورش کی باشه .

----------


## Defne

الان باز میگن دخترا فقط ظاهر بینن :Yahoo (21): 
خب باور کن اصلا واضح نیست عکس واسم :Yahoo (21): نمیتونم دقیق بخونم چی نوشتین :Yahoo (21): 

+واسه مرور یک روز
سه روز 
یک هفته
یک ماه
به نظرم کفایت میکنه..اخه غیر این اون همه مطلب وقت نمیشه بخواد 7بار مرور شه

----------


## sardare azmoon

> سلام دوست عزیز .. ممنون از اینکه استقبال کردی .. معمولا ما قدر خلاصه نویسی رو نمیدونیم چرا ؟ چون هم کم مرور میکنیم مطالبو و وقتی که یه خلاصه رو میخونیم تحریک میشیم که درس رو خوب یاد نگرفتیم و مجبوریم بریم از اول بخونیم .. در مورد دفعات مرور من زیاد در مورد منحنی فراموشی مطالعه کردم که خودتون هم میدونید چیه ... مرور ها هر کدام ترجیعا برای کل دروس روز قبل 2 ساعت وقت گذاشته بشه (کاری که من میکردم) که وقت زیادی نمیگیره و ارزش هم داره .. به هر حال من این برنامه رو با مطالعه نوشتم و امیدوارم مورد توجه شما و بقیه قرار داده بشه خودم استفاده کردم نتیجه گرفتم امیدوارم دوستان هم استفاده کنن و نتیجه بگیرن .. ممنون از نکاتی هم که گفتین ..


علت مخالفتم با خلاصه نویسی اینه که معمولا سوالات سخت از نکات ریز طرح میشه یعنی بخشی از سوالات از مباحث جزیی هستش اما شما تو خلاصه نویسی فقط مطالب مهم رو مینیویسید ( بدیهیه که اگر تمام مطالب جزیی رو هم بخواین بنویسید دیگه خلاصه نویسی نیست) و این باعث میشه تو این دسته از سوالات تو دام طراح بیفتید و از نکات ریزی که هست غافل بشید و اینکه امکان داره برخی سوالات از جاهایی که کمتر احتمال میدید طرح بشه ( حتی بعضی سال ها یک درس بیشتر سوالاتش از این مباحث بوده ) که به این سوالاتم نمیشه جواب داد 
ضمنا من منظورم از دوره دوره دقیق مبحثه یعنی یک یا دو روز بعدش درس رو دوباره به طور کامل و دقیق ( یعنی همونطوری که دفعه اول خوندید )  بخونید به نظر من یک دوره کامل در یک یا دو روز بعد بهتر از چند دوره سریعه البته این نطر منه البته راجع به فرمول ها ( فقط فرمول ها که دورش کم وقت میگیره ) با حرف شما موافقم و توصیه میکنم علاوه بر اون دوره کامل که یک یا دو روز بعد انجام میشه فرمول های درس ها رو هر چند روز یک بار دوره کنند

----------


## Hellion

> من منظورم این نبود که کلا مرور نکنیم و بزاریم یه هفته به کنکور در س ها رو مرور کرد ! گفتم که زمان واسه مرور در نظر نگیریم !!! هر چند میدونم تو خیلی از کتاب ها اینو گفته  و واقعا همینطور هست ولی هر کسی با توجه به خودش میتونه تشخیص بده دوره مرورش کی باشه .


بله شما هم میتونید زمان های مرورتون رو برای خودتون بچینین .. این نمونه بهترین بوده در دفعات مرور با چن نفر مشورت کردم که این برنامه رو بسازیم ..

----------


## Hellion

> الان باز میگن دخترا فقط ظاهر بینن
> خب باور کن اصلا واضح نیست عکس واسمنمیتونم دقیق بخونم چی نوشتین
> 
> +واسه مرور یک روز
> سه روز 
> یک هفته
> یک ماه
> به نظرم کفایت میکنه..اخه غیر این اون همه مطلب وقت نمیشه بخواد 7بار مرور شه


سلام ممنون از استقبالتون فایل رو براتون پی دی اف کردم میتونید به راحتی روش زوم کنین و بخونیدش وو لینک زیر ک
MyPDF001
رو مورد دفعات مرور هم به نظرت در فاصله یک هفته تا یک ماه مطالب خیلی فراموش نمیشه به هر حال باز میگم منحنی فراموشی رو نگاه کنید و با یه سرچی در نت میتونین در مورد منحنی فراموشی و مرور اطلاعات زیادی رو کسب کنین ..

----------


## :Iman1997

> بله شما هم میتونید زمان های مرورتون رو برای خودتون بچینین .. این نمونه بهترین بوده در دفعات مرور با چن نفر مشورت کردم که این برنامه رو بسازیم ..


بحث این نیست که بهترین زمان چیه ؛ از این نظر اره واقعا خوبه دوره های مروری برنامه ای که نوشتین ولی مشکل اینجاست که ایا واقعا شما می تونید همه درس ها رو این زمان مروری براشون تعیین کنید و واقعا هم مثلا 15 روز دیگه بهش عمل کنید ؟ اینجوری مدام باید خودمونو با تقویم درگیر کنیم ! هر چند اگه کسی بتونه واقعا به این نسبت همه درس ها رو مرور کنه و طبق برنامه پیش بره که واقعا تاییر میزاره ولی خب من فکر نمی کنم زمان دقیق کار درستی باشه

----------


## Hellion

> علت مخالفتم با خلاصه نویسی اینه که معمولا سوالات سخت از نکات ریز طرح میشه یعنی بخشی از سوالات از مباحث جزیی هستش اما شما تو خلاصه نویسی فقط مطالب مهم رو مینیویسید ( بدیهیه که اگر تمام مطالب جزیی رو هم بخواین بنویسید دیگه خلاصه نویسی نیست) و این باعث میشه تو این دسته از سوالات تو دام طراح بیفتید و از نکات ریزی که هست غافل بشید و اینکه امکان داره برخی سوالات از جاهایی که کمتر احتمال میدید طرح بشه ( حتی بعضی سال ها یک درس بیشتر سوالاتش از این مباحث بوده ) که به این سوالاتم نمیشه جواب داد 
> ضمنا من منظورم از دوره دوره دقیق مبحثه یعنی یک یا دو روز بعدش درس رو دوباره به طور کامل و دقیق ( یعنی همونطوری که دفعه اول خوندید )  بخونید به نظر من یک دوره کامل در یک یا دو روز بعد بهتر از چند دوره سریعه البته این نطر منه البته راجع به فرمول ها ( فقط فرمول ها که دورش کم وقت میگیره ) با حرف شما موافقم و توصیه میکنم علاوه بر اون دوره کامل که یک یا دو روز بعد انجام میشه فرمول های درس ها رو هر چند روز یک بار دوره کنند


بله حرف شما درسته ولی ما از خلاصه نویسی چه تعریفی داریم میگیم خلاصه نویسی باید جوری باشه که از کل (خلاصه نویسی منظورمه ) به جزء یا همون نکات مهمی که گفتین برسیم .. در ضمن من گفتم در مورد دروس حساسی مثه زیست (حتمی)  که بسیار مهم هستش و هر خطش پر از نکته یا درسایی مثه ادبیات و دین و زندگیو و  زبان خلاصه نویسی بهتره انجام نشه (اختیاری) ... ولی در مورد ریاضیو فیزیک و شیمی معمولا چیز جزئی و آنچنانی نداره که طراح بخواد فریب بده بخصوص واسه ریاضی و فیزیک ..
در مورد بازخوانی کامل که میگین بعد از دو روز این باعث میشه ذهن ما تنبل بار بیاد و برای اولین بار مطالعه هر درسی زیاد گیرایی نداشته باشه .. پیشنهاد میکنم فایل صوتی زیر از آقای افشار رو گوش بدین :
dore va test zani . aban 93 (alirezael.ir)

----------


## Defne

> سلام ممنون از استقبالتون فایل رو براتون پی دی اف کردم میتونید به راحتی روش زوم کنین و بخونیدش وو لینک زیر ک
> MyPDF001
> رو مورد دفعات مرور هم به نظرت در فاصله یک هفته تا یک ماه مطالب خیلی فراموش نمیشه به هر حال باز میگم منحنی فراموشی رو نگاه کنید و با یه سرچی در نت میتونین در مورد منحنی فراموشی و مرور اطلاعات زیادی رو کسب کنین ..


ممنون بابت pdf :Yahoo (1): 
هرچند بازم واضح نیست :Yahoo (76): 
منحنی فراموشی رو در جریانش هستم :Yahoo (4): 
ولی فراموش نکنید کنکور خیلی مطلب داره واسه خوندن
اینجوری بااین تعداد مرور شاید نشه رفت سراغ مطلب بیشتر :Yahoo (21): 
مابین یک هفته تا یک ماه با تست زماندار میشه دو هدف زد :Yahoo (3): هم سنجش هم بازیابی-مرور- اطلاعات

+این تعداد مرور آرمانی و عالی هسش به شرطی که بشه اجراش کرد :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Hellion

> بحث این نیست که بهترین زمان چیه ؛ از این نظر اره واقعا خوبه دوره های مروری برنامه ای که نوشتین ولی مشکل اینجاست که ایا واقعا شما می تونید همه درس ها رو این زمان مروری براشون تعیین کنید و واقعا هم مثلا 15 روز دیگه بهش عمل کنید ؟ اینجوری مدام باید خودمونو با تقویم درگیر کنیم ! هر چند اگه کسی بتونه واقعا به این نسبت همه درس ها رو مرور کنه و طبق برنامه پیش بره که واقعا تاییر میزاره ولی خب من فکر نمی کنم زمان دقیق کار درستی باشه


من بهش عمل کردم و عملی شده .. در فصل تابستان یکم سخته انجام دادنش ولی در طول مدرسه به راحتی میشه انجام داد ...در مورد زمان دقیق هم خوب من گفتم این بهترینشه (ینی متونین به اختیار خودتون زمانارو تغییر بدین )ولی حتما حتما شش دفعه مرور انجام بشه ...

----------


## Hellion

> ممنون بابت pdf
> هرچند بازم واضح نیست
> منحنی فراموشی رو در جریانش هستم
> ولی فراموش نکنید کنکور خیلی مطلب داره واسه خوندن
> اینجوری بااین تعداد مرور شاید نشه رفت سراغ مطلب بیشتر
> مابین یک هفته تا یک ماه با تست زماندار میشه دو هدف زدهم سنجش هم بازیابی-مرور- اطلاعات
> 
> +این تعداد مرور آرمانی و عالی هسش به شرطی که بشه اجراش کرد


والله همه دیدنش فقط واسه شما واضح نیست  :Yahoo (76):  .. در مورد این برنامه هم که میگین تعداد مرور آرمانیه .. من خودم این برنامه رو اجرا کردم و نتیجه گرفتم که گذاشتمش اینجا (پیشرفت تراز 500 درطول دو هفته برای آزمون) ... بله حرف شما درسته با تست هم میشه مطالب رو مرور و مطالعه کرد .. ممنون

----------


## sardare azmoon

> بله حرف شما درسته ولی ما از خلاصه نویسی چه تعریفی داریم میگیم خلاصه نویسی باید جوری باشه که از کل (خلاصه نویسی منظورمه ) به جزء یا همون نکات مهمی که گفتین برسیم .. در ضمن من گفتم در مورد دروس حساسی مثه زیست (حتمی)  که بسیار مهم هستش و هر خطش پر از نکته یا درسایی مثه ادبیات و دین و زندگیو و  زبان خلاصه نویسی بهتره انجام نشه (اختیاری) ... ولی در مورد ریاضیو فیزیک و شیمی معمولا چیز جزئی و آنچنانی نداره که طراح بخواد فریب بده بخصوص واسه ریاضی و فیزیک ..
> در مورد بازخوانی کامل که میگین بعد از دو روز این باعث میشه ذهن ما تنبل بار بیاد و برای اولین بار مطالعه هر درسی زیاد گیرایی نداشته باشه .. پیشنهاد میکنم فایل صوتی زیر از آقای افشار رو گوش بدین :
> dore va test zani . aban 93 (alirezael.ir)


خب نباید اینطوری باشه که بار اول درس رو خوب نخونید اگر این کار رو نکنید خیلی خوبه البته این روش تو درسایی که حفظی هستند بیشتر جواب میده ( مثلا تو درس زیست به نظر من حتما این کار رو بکنید بار دوم که میخونید میبینید بعضی از نکات رو کامل متوجهشون نشدید) من این کار رو کردم و خیلی خوب بوده ولی تو درسای فرمول دار مثل ریاضی دوره مختصر که شما گفتی  بهتره

----------


## Hellion

> خب نباید اینطوری باشه که بار اول درس رو خوب نخونید اگر این کار رو نکنید خیلی خوبه البته این روش تو درسایی که حفظی هستند بیشتر جواب میده ( مثلا تو درس زیست به نظر من حتما این کار رو بکنید بار دوم که میخونید میبینید بعضی از نکات رو کامل متوجهشون نشدید) من این کار رو کردم و خیلی خوب بوده ولی تو درسای فرمول دار مثل ریاضی دوره مختصر که شما گفتی  بهتره


بله حرف شما درسته منم گفتم خلاصه نویسی برای زیست نباشه چون مهم هستش ... ممنون که نظر دادین ..

----------


## sardare azmoon

> بله حرف شما درسته منم گفتم خلاصه نویسی برای زیست نباشه چون مهم هستش ... ممنون که نظر دادین ..


من دوره یک یا دو روز بعد که به طور کامل باشه رو گفتم که تو زیست این کار حتما لازمه خلاصه نویسی منظورم نبود تو خلاصه نویسی با هر درسی مخالفم  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Hellion

> من دوره یک یا دو روز بعد که به طور کامل باشه رو گفتم که تو زیست این کار حتما لازمه خلاصه نویسی منظورم نبود تو خلاصه نویسی با هر درسی مخالفم


بله شما دلیل مخالفتتون رو گفتین و من هم جواب دادم که متاسفانه ما قدر خلاصه نویسیو  نمیدونیم .. چرا ؟ چون اونطوری که هست بلد نیستیم خلاصه نویسی کنیم یا خلاصه هامونو نمیخونیم واسه همین به این نتیجه میرسیم که خلاصه نویسی به درد نمیخوره عقیده ای که منم اولش داشتم ...

----------


## Defne

> والله همه دیدنش فقط واسه شما واضح نیست  .. در مورد این برنامه هم که میگین تعداد مرور آرمانیه .. من خودم این برنامه رو اجرا کردم و نتیجه گرفتم که گذاشتمش اینجا (پیشرفت تراز 500 درطول دو هفته برای آزمون) ... بله حرف شما درسته با تست هم میشه مطالب رو مرور و مطالعه کرد .. ممنون


والا موندم بقیه اون دست خط دکتری رو :Yahoo (76): و اون عکس ُچجوری دیدن؟ :Yahoo (35): ینی میفرمایین مشکل از منه دیگه؟ :Yahoo (4): 
باشه مشکلی نداره بگذریم :Yahoo (4): 

خب جناب شما واسه یه مقطع درسی این روشو بکار بردین
واسه کنکور باید سوم یا دوم به همراه پیش درسا موازی پیش برن-حتی سه پایه باهم در بضی دروس-
بازم میگم اگه بشه عالی میشه :Yahoo (4): حرفی تو اصلش که نیس من اجراشو میگم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sardare azmoon

> بله شما دلیل مخالفتتون رو گفتین و من هم جواب دادم که متاسفانه ما قدر خلاصه نویسیو  نمیدونیم .. چرا ؟ چون اونطوری که هست بلد نیستیم خلاصه نویسی کنیم یا خلاصه هامونو نمیخونیم واسه همین به این نتیجه میرسیم که خلاصه نویسی به درد نمیخوره عقیده ای که منم اولش داشتم ...


ببین تو کنکور نمیشه ریسک کرد شاید امسال خلاصه نویسی برای شما جواب داده باشه ولی طراحان سوال خیلی حرفه هستند بعضی وقت ها ناجور مچ گیری میکنند یعنی یک سوالاتی از یک جاهایی در میارن که عقل جن هم نمیرسه !!!!!! به همین دلیل به ریسکش نمی ارزه آدم این کار رو بکنه ( به ویژه برای کسانی که رتبه 2 رقمی یا 3 رقمی میخوان حالا کسی که مثلا 10 هزار بخواد شاید تو بعضی درس ها خلاصه نوییسی به دردش بخوره ) در مجموع اون وقتی که برای خلاصه نویسی میذاری و اون استرسی که میگیری که شاید از جاهایی که خوندم سوال نیاد باعث میشه که خلاصه نویسی خوب نباشه

----------


## Hellion

> والا موندم بقیه اون دست خط دکتری روو اون عکس ُچجوری دیدن؟ینی میفرمایین مشکل از منه دیگه؟
> باشه مشکلی نداره بگذریم
> 
> خب جناب شما واسه یه مقطع درسی این روشو بکار بردین
> واسه کنکور باید سوم یا دوم به همراه پیش درسا موازی پیش برن-حتی سه پایه باهم در بضی دروس-
> بازم میگم اگه بشه عالی میشهحرفی تو اصلش که نیس من اجراشو میگم


مشکل اولی رو بیخیال  :Yahoo (4):  
... گفتین واسه کنکور دروس سال دو مو سوم باید موازی پیش برن حرف شما درسته و تو مرور هم گفتم که بعد از شش مرو اول مرور هفتم هر ماه باشه مطمئن باشین که نتیجشو میبینین ..
در مورد اجراش هم چن بار گفتم والله بالله خودم اجراش کردم  :Yahoo (1):  وگرنه نمیزاشتم اینجا

----------


## Hellion

> ببین تو کنکور نمیشه ریسک کرد شاید امسال خلاصه نویسی برای شما جواب داده باشه ولی طراحان سوال خیلی حرفه هستند بعضی وقت ها ناجور مچ گیری میکنند یعنی یک سوالاتی از یک جاهایی در میارن که عقل جن هم نمیرسه !!!!!! به همین دلیل به ریسکش نمی ارزه آدم این کار رو بکنه ( به ویژه برای کسانی که رتبه 2 رقمی یا 3 رقمی میخوان حالا کسی که مثلا 10 هزار بخواد شاید تو بعضی درس ها خلاصه نوییسی به دردش بخوره ) در مجموع اون وقتی که برای خلاصه نویسی میذاری و اون استرسی که میگیری که شاید از جاهایی که خوندم سوال نیاد باعث میشه که خلاصه نویسی خوب نباشه


برای دومین بار جواب همین سوالو میدم  :Yahoo (4):  ... 
ببین حرف شما کاملا درسته ولی من از شما میپرسم درسی مثه ریاضی و فیزیک  کجاش نکته های ریز دارن که طراح منحرفت کنه (اکثرن فرمول هستن) یا برای خلاصه نویسی (فقط قواعد) برای عربی هم مشکلی نیس و اگ پایه قوی داشته باشین نکات ریز هم حل میشه ... بقیه دروس هم گفتم که خلاصه نویسی نشه بهتره ... 
فقط برای شیمی یکم وسواسه خلاصه نویسی اونم اختیاریه هر کس خواست خلاصه نویسی کنه ولی خلاصه نویسی بشه بهتره ... 
اگر به قسمت مرور نمون گذاشته شده برای دروس نگاهی بندازین میبینین که فقط خلاصه ها مرور نمیشن و مرور سریع کتاب هم تو اولویته که این مشکل رو حل میکنه ... فایلی رو که گذاشتم براتون رو گوش بدین چیز های مفید  و وسواس های الکی داوظلبا که باید رفع بشه توش هست .. موفق باشید

----------


## sardare azmoon

> برای دومین بار جواب همین سوالو میدم  ... 
> ببین حرف شما کاملا درسته ولی من از شما میپرسم درسی مثه ریاضی و فیزیک  کجاش نکته های ریز دارن که طراح منحرفت کنه (اکثرن فرمول هستن) یا برای خلاصه نویسی (فقط قواعد) برای عربی هم مشکلی نیس و اگ پایه قوی داشته باشین نکات ریز هم حل میشه ... بقیه دروس هم گفتم که خلاصه نویسی نشه بهتره ... 
> فقط برای شیمی یکم وسواسه خلاصه نویسی اونم اختیاریه هر کس خواست خلاصه نویسی کنه ولی خلاصه نویسی بشه بهتره ... 
> اگر به قسمت مرور نمون گذاشته شده برای دروس نگاهی بندازین میبینین که فقط خلاصه ها مرور نمیشن و مرور سریع کتاب هم تو اولویته که این مشکل رو حل میکنه ... فایلی رو که گذاشتم براتون رو گوش بدین چیز های مفید  و وسواس های الکی داوظلبا که باید رفع بشه توش هست .. موفق باشید


خب فرمول ها که تو کتاب های تست معمولا یک قسمت جداگانه بشون اختصاص داده شده خب به جای خلاصه نویسی همون فرمول ها رو دوره کنید این طوری که بهتره !!!!!

----------


## Hellion

> خب فرمول ها که تو کتاب های تست معمولا یک قسمت جداگانه بشون اختصاص داده شده خب به جای خلاصه نویسی همون فرمول ها رو دوره کنید این طوری که بهتره !!!!!


وقتی که دارین درسیو مطالعه میکنین و هنکام مطالعش هم فرمولات و غیرش رو مینویسین برای مرور بعدن باعث یادگیری بهتر و حتی شاید مفهومی تر بشه .. به این میگن مطالعه ی فعال که بسیار هم خوب هستش ..

----------


## Defne

> مشکل اولی رو بیخیال  
> ... گفتین واسه کنکور دروس سال دو مو سوم باید موازی پیش برن حرف شما درسته و تو مرور هم گفتم که بعد از شش مرو اول مرور هفتم هر ماه باشه مطمئن باشین که نتیجشو میبینین ..
> در مورد اجراش هم چن بار گفتم والله بالله خودم اجراش کردم  وگرنه نمیزاشتم اینجا


به من چه خودت داری تاپیکتو منحرف میکنی :Yahoo (4): همش یه چیزو میگی که :Yahoo (4): 
اقا فمیدم اجرا کردی :Yahoo (22): 
ولی حجم مطالبت کم بوده :Yahoo (21): فقط واسه یه پایه اجرا کردی
مثلا وقتی میخوای انالیز ترکیبی بخونی از دوم و احتمال سوم وپیش
نمیشه که هر سه باهم خونده بشه
اول باید انالیز خونده بشه بعد بری احتمال سوم بعد پیش
قرار باشه بااون مرور پیش بره خب اصن نمیرسی که همشو بخونی-
بازم هرجور خودت راحتی به اجرات ادامه بده انشالله به مشکل نمیخوری
موفقیت :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sardare azmoon

> وقتی که دارین درسیو مطالعه میکنین و هنکام مطالعش هم فرمولات و غیرش رو مینویسین برای مرور بعدن باعث یادگیری بهتر و حتی شاید مفهومی تر بشه .. به این میگن مطالعه ی فعال که بسیار هم خوب هستش ..


اگر منطورت فقط نوشتن فرموله اره خوبه ولی به شرطی که علاوه بر خلاصه ها کتاب اصلی رو مطالعه کنی و فقط خلاصه ها رو بیشتر دوره کنی 
البته بهتره شما هم بگی خلاصه نویسی رو قبول نداری اخه شما هم اون 5 یا 6 درس قبول نداری فقط تو 2 یا 3 درس توصیه میکنی پس بهتره بفرمایید که خلاصه نویسی خوب نیست مگر تو 2 - 3 درس  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Defne

> خب فرمول ها که تو کتاب های تست معمولا یک قسمت جداگانه بشون اختصاص داده شده خب به جای خلاصه نویسی همون فرمول ها رو دوره کنید این طوری که بهتره !!!!!



خلاصه نویسی برای تثبیت مطلبه ادم خودش بنویسه بهتر میفهمه تااز رو کتاب بخونه :Yahoo (4): 
البته که نوع خوندنم موثره مثلا aراحت تره از رو کتاب بخونه ولی bباید حتما بنویسه تا بفهمه
اینجورم نیست که بشینی از ب بسم الله عینن متنو کپی کنی رو برگه کنار دستت

اصل خلاصه نوسی: وقتی به مطلبی تسلط پیدا کردی بتونی اونو به زبون خودت بنویسی والسلام :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Hellion

> به من چه خودت داری تاپیکتو منحرف میکنیهمش یه چیزو میگی که
> اقا فمیدم اجرا کردی
> ولی حجم مطالبت کم بودهفقط واسه یه پایه اجرا کردی
> مثلا وقتی میخوای انالیز ترکیبی بخونی از دوم و احتمال سوم وپیش
> نمیشه که هر سه باهم خونده بشه
> اول باید انالیز خونده بشه بعد بری احتمال سوم بعد پیش
> قرار باشه بااون مرور پیش بره خب اصن نمیرسی که همشو بخونی-
> بازم هرجور خودت راحتی به اجرات ادامه بده انشالله به مشکل نمیخوری
> موفقیت


کسی که میخواد آنالیزترکیبیو و احتمال یا .. رو بخونه واسه آزمون طرف اولش ترکیبیات رو خونده (با توجه به برنامه ) و مرورش هم کرده پس واسش مشکلی پیش نمیاد به راحتی میتونه به کل فصل ها برسه .. نمونش آخرین آزمون قلمچی قبل از تابستان  که از مطالب نیم سال دوم بود و برای خوندنش وقت و .. کم نیومد ...

----------


## Hellion

> اگر منطورت فقط نوشتن فرموله اره خوبه ولی به شرطی که علاوه بر خلاصه ها کتاب اصلی رو مطالعه کنی و فقط خلاصه ها رو بیشتر دوره کنی 
> البته بهتره شما هم بگی خلاصه نویسی رو قبول نداری اخه شما هم اون 5 یا 6 درس قبول نداری فقط تو 2 یا 3 درس توصیه میکنی پس بهتره بفرمایید که خلاصه نویسی خوب نیست مگر تو 2 - 3 درس


بله من هم برای دو سه دروس توصیه کردم خلاصه نویسیو الان مثلا طرف بیاد درسی مثه زیستو خلاصه کنه کلاهش پس معرکس ... باز هم میگم که دفعات مرور (شش مرور) علاوه بر خلاصه باید متن کتاب خونده بشه مثلا برای فیزیک سال دوم علاوه بر خلاصه هات باید حتما متن فصل پنج و شش رو حتما بخونی به همراه بخش کولیس و ریز سنج فصل یک

----------

